# debloquer un ipod vidéo 5.5G



## david56500 (1 Février 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai cherché partout pour pouvoir jouer aux derniers jeux ipod sur mon 5.5g le problème est que je me suis fait piquer mes codes du jeu et du coup je ne peux plus y jouer car  + de 5 ipod ont ete autorisés.
Du coup je cherche un firmare ipod modifié le plus récent possible.


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Février 2009)

comprends pas...

c'est du hack ?

ou des jeux achetés sur l'itunes store ?


----------



## david56500 (2 Février 2009)

c'est du hack mais pas du crack >< je souhaite trouver un firmare modifié pour pouvoir profiter de mes jeux ipod(monopoly et sonic) sans avoir à passer par itunes.je les ai achetés mais comme je l'ai decrit precedement je ne peux pas les utiliser.


----------



## david56500 (13 Février 2009)

je cherche toujours mais ne trouve pas; à croire que ca n'existe pas...
Et pourtant cette maj existe bien pour la version 1.2.1 de l'ipod video????
Tout le monde n'est plus intéressé que par les touch?


----------



## lover_boy1989 (23 Février 2009)

bon moi aussi je cherche le firmware pour mon ipod video 80 Go mais je ne peut pas le trouvé si ta trouvé dit moi ssssssssvvvvvvvvvvpppppppppp aider moiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## 217ae1 (23 Février 2009)

lover_boy1989 a dit:


> bon moi aussi je cherche le firmware pour mon ipod video 80 Go mais je ne peut pas le trouvé si ta trouvé dit moi ssssssssvvvvvvvvvvpppppppppp aider moiiiiiiiiiiiiii



haque ou non haqué ?

pour le non haqué c'est dans iTunes...

pour le haqué, ca n'éxiste pas.


----------



## david56500 (28 Avril 2009)

c'est bien dommage, je ne comprends pas il était possible de le faire avec les jeux d'avant 2008 avec le firmware 1.2.1 or je ne trouve nulle part le firmware 1.3 haqué pour lancer mon sonic.
si ça continue comme ça je vais devoir raquer 5&#8364; pour chaque jeu encore...


----------



## david56500 (21 Mai 2009)

je commence à croire que personne n'a la réponse à mon problème


----------

